# Getting my Silvia v6 on Tuesday but..



## makko90 (Nov 27, 2020)

Hi guys, as title hints, I have purchased my very first Silvia 2020 v6 but I am now overwhelmed by the amount of information that is out there regarding this fantastic machine.

To start with, i'd like to know, what other accessories must I need to purchase? Portafilter? Basket? Brush? Tamper? Tamping mat?

Please someone that would have the patience of structuring a bit of information for a real first time newbie and that can also provide me with a few links to find out about reliable sellers that ship within or to the UK.

thanks !


----------



## ImthatGuy (Dec 4, 2015)

If you don't have a grinder, that's the first thing you should get. If you're just starting out with espresso, you can learn some technique with pre-ground coffee but you won't get the best out of the machine. Lots of grinder discussion here. I got a Sage Smart Grinder, which has worked well for me, but there's a huge range out there.

Other than that, the Silvia comes with everything you need to get started with the basics - a good portafiliter and a cheap tamper.

If you have a grinder, I would recommend that you invest in a decent tamper/distribution tool. You don't have to spend a lot to get something decent and it's not worth spending a lot until you're happy with the basics. Here's an example Distribution tool/tamper

If you want to try to be precise about your coffee, some small scales are very helpful (to weigh dose and output). I got these - they're cheap and they work.

If you like milk drinks (latte, cappuccino etc), then a decent milk jug is a requirement - again, they're not expensive.

If you're new to steaming milk, you might find a milk thermometer useful. I got this one which has served me well for 5 years

When you get on top of the basics, you might want to think about bottomless portafilters and other useful tools, but take it one step at a time.

There's a universe of YouTube stuff that will help. I highly recommend Seattle Coffee Gear videos - clear and well produced. For more technical stuff, James Hoffman is excellent.

Hope that helps


----------



## makko90 (Nov 27, 2020)

ImthatGuy said:


> If you don't have a grinder, that's the first thing you should get. If you're just starting out with espresso, you can learn some technique with pre-ground coffee but you won't get the best out of the machine. Lots of grinder discussion here. I got a Sage Smart Grinder, which has worked well for me, but there's a huge range out there.
> 
> Other than that, the Silvia comes with everything you need to get started with the basics - a good portafiliter and a cheap tamper.
> 
> ...


 Thanks buddy i really appreciate it!!


----------



## Doram (Oct 12, 2012)

makko90 said:


> To start with, i'd like to know, what other accessories must I need to purchase? Portafilter? Basket? Brush? Tamper? Tamping mat?


 Silvia V6 comes with an excellent portafilter, good baskets and a popper tamper. You don't need a brush or tamping mat to star. If you want to make milk drinks, you will need a pitcher. If most of your shots are for one person - a small 350 ml one will be best: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RP9VKEO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1. If you usually make 2 drinks, you can get a 500-600 ml one (but it will be harder to use for single drinks).

Cheap scales would be useful to measure your dose and output. Something accurate to 0.1 g would be good, for example: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Back-Lit-Features-Stainless-Ingredients/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=sr_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=coffee+scales&qid=1606589015&s=kitchen&sr=1-8 Or you can get something with a timer build it for a bit more: https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/products/copy-of-hario-temperature-conrol-buono-electric-kettle-1?_pos=1&_psq=scales&_ss=e&_v=1.0

All you need other than that (providing you have a grinder) is nice coffee beans. No need to buy anything before you know what you are doing.

With the Silvia, the most important thing is understand it needs temp-surfing (google it). In a nutshell - the machine moves between temperatures that are too cold to temps that are too hot for making coffee. To get reasonable results you need to 'catch' the good temperature, or force it on the machine. There are different ways to do it. Here's one:

- Let the machine heat for ~30 minutes (with the portafilter in the group).
- Purge water from the group until the heating element light goes on. While you wait for it to go off again, prepare coffee in the PF.
- Once the heating element light goes off - purge the group again (with the PF off) just until you don't get a mix of water and steam from the group (essentially lowering the temp to just below 100C, so you stop getting steam).
- Immediately lock your PF with coffee into the machine and brew.

If your coffee tastes too bitter, maybe your brew temp was too high, so next time purge a bit longer to lower the temp. If it's sour, maybe your temp was too low - next time shorten the purge.

And don't despair, when you are tired of temp surfing, you can fit a PID and get rid of it.

Enjoy your machine!


----------



## makko90 (Nov 27, 2020)

Doram said:


> Silvia V6 comes with an excellent portafilter, good baskets and a popper tamper. You don't need a brush or tamping mat to star. If you want to make milk drinks, you will need a pitcher. If most of your shots are for one person - a small 350 ml one will be best: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00RP9VKEO/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1. If you usually make 2 drinks, you can get a 500-600 ml one (but it will be harder to use for single drinks).
> 
> Cheap scales would be useful to measure your dose and output. Something accurate to 0.1 g would be good, for example: https://www.amazon.co.uk/Electric-Back-Lit-Features-Stainless-Ingredients/dp/B01DGLFVS0/ref=sr_1_8?dchild=1&keywords=coffee+scales&qid=1606589015&s=kitchen&sr=1-8 Or you can get something with a timer build it for a bit more: https://www.blackcatcoffee.co.uk/products/copy-of-hario-temperature-conrol-buono-electric-kettle-1?_pos=1&_psq=scales&_ss=e&_v=1.0
> 
> ...


 Thanks mate! That's a whole load of information that is super helpful! CHeers!


----------

